
Turkey’s Halkbank sells dollars on the cheap, prompting public outcry - jinnko
https://stockholmcf.org/turkeys-halkbank-sells-dollars-on-the-cheap-prompting-public-outcry/
======
jinnko
Halkbank's own twitter feed confirms this:
[https://twitter.com/Halkbank/status/1035854727500767232](https://twitter.com/Halkbank/status/1035854727500767232)

